# Staggered Fused Clapton



## Alex (14/2/15)

Twisted Messes
*Published on Feb 11, 2015*
Coil Design by @squidoode ig http://www.instagram.com/squidoode

Vappix is moving, website down till mid February http://www.vappix.com

Shout out to @artisan_catonsville on IG http://www.instagram.com/artisan_cato... for the tagging me in the video using a fishing swivel for claptons. Check local fishing/sporting store for locally available fishing swivels

Fishing Swivel available at walmart, etc (expect 2 week delivery from china with this link) http://www.ebay.com/itm/380963814791?...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

That looks like a damn cool coil!
Need to get a new supply of Kanthal to try this out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

